# New Hugh Laurie series: Chance - have you seen it?



## bluebreezes (Oct 18, 2016)

I see that this new series with Hugh Laurie is on Hulu, but I'm not a subscriber. If it's good, I might opt for a subscription. If you've seen it, what do you think of it? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chance_(TV_series)

Edited to add: I see that Clarke Peters is in the cast, and he's one of my faves.


----------



## Carla (Oct 18, 2016)

He's quite an interesting character. I would love to see it, but I don't get Hulu, not sure what that is.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 18, 2016)

Hulu is another streaming service channel like Netflix, iTunes, and Amazon.


----------



## Carla (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh. I thought it was a TV channel! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

I know what you mean that it seems there are new traditional TV channels being added often. I also think with all of the streaming channel options that the concept of "TV channel" has changed a lot since there are multiple ways to receive, view and pay for broadcast content. 

I don't have cable TV, but I use an Apple TV streaming box which is like a Roku. This gives me access to iTunes content, Netflix, HBO Now, Showtime, ABC, and many more channels that I can add to it. To view content for those channels, one needs either a monthly subscription, or in the case of iTunes, to buy or rent a movie or buy a TV series or single episodes. 

Those channels get added by going to the manufacturer's app store, and the manufacturer controls what content is available on it. For example, you can't get iTunes content on a Roku, and you can't get Amazon streaming content on an Apple TV.

I have a Roku that's now sitting in a drawer, and my PS4 also has those streaming channels available too, but I just use the Apple TV as my streaming box, one single centralized source. If I want to add an Amazon Prime subscription, I'd have to hook up the Roku as well. I could just watch all of it on my laptop too, but it's not as relaxing as kicking back with a big screen.

How's that for too much detail?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have HULU.  Love it.  Chance has not yet started there.  Just previews.  We cut the cable several months ago, and while we miss some stuff, it is, for the most part, great.  We can get many of our favorite shows the day after airing on Networks. My husband is watching Goliath, I have not yet started it

Also, my husband has an Amazon Fire box on his small TV that he listens to with his headphones.  He can get many apps, ingluding Hulu and Netflix.  We also have many of them on our Full sized Smart TV


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2016)

First two episodes hit Hulu today.  After today there will be a new one every Wednesday.  I am midway through first episode. Chance is a dark and brooding type.  A Psychiatrist.  Definitely not a reboot of House.  More dramatic.  Will be interesting.


----------



## kburra (Oct 19, 2016)

Trailer here:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5620076/


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Marie and kburra! I'm seeing a $5/month Hulu new subscriber special rate, so might be worth going for especially for the winter.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluebreezes, you will enjoy it.  We got it last year, so I could watch the Hulu adaption of the Stephen King book 11/22/63.  With the plan to cancel subscription when the 8 episodes were done.  We still have it, over a year later.  Lots of old series, and current series on a 1 day delay.


----------

